
Bash Snippets - signa11
https://github.com/alexanderepstein/Bash-Snippets
======
melezhik
Hi! I like your project. Actually I have somewhat similar project -
[https://sparrowhub.org](https://sparrowhub.org) , the idea is you can upload
all your snippets into sparrowhub and manage them as the packages of software,
don't hesitate to ask me why and how, regards. Alexey

------
ryanlol

      [45%]~ curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/alexanderepstein/Bash-Snippets/master/crypt/crypt |grep openssl -c 
      6
    
      [45%]~ curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/alexanderepstein/Bash-Snippets/master/crypt/crypt |grep gpg -c    
      0
    

D=

